#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Can't find out of office in 2007

## ice_breaker

I'm using Outlook 2007. Now, I wanna set out of office message from Tool menu. But I can't find it. 

Any suggestion/solution to make it appear will be appreciated.

Thanks,
ice.

----------


## Andy Pope

http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/ou...328301033.aspx

----------


## ice_breaker

I know my prob now.Thanks

----------

